# انظمه التكييف المركزي



## ابو الشباب محمد (25 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الى كم تنقسم انظمه التكييف 
المركزي ؟ وماهي وياريت 
لو تكون مدعمه بالصور


----------



## فارس عاشق (2 يونيو 2008)

تنقسم أنواع أجهزة التبريد المركزى الى عدة انواع منها : 

1- تكييف Pakedge وهو عبارة عن تكييف مجمع على قطع واحدة تكون قوة الضاغط حوالى 8 حصان كحد ادنى 

2- التكييف الشيلر Chiller وهو يعتبر من أنجح انظمة التبريد المركزى واحسنهم لأنه لايحتوى على دائرة فريون مما يؤدى الى الحفاظ على البيئة وقلة تكلفة الشحن فمثلا عند حدوث اى تسريب فى اجهزة التكييف العادية نقوم بشحن الدائرة اما الشيلر فهو يحتوى بدلا من دائرة الفريون دائرة مياه مما يولد درجة حرارة نظيفة بدلا من اختلاط الفريون بالزيوت مما يؤدى الى سوء درجة حرارة المكان وكثرة اعطاله 

وفقكم الله :73:


----------



## ابو الشباب محمد (5 يونيو 2008)

اشكرك اخوي فارس عاشق 
بس ابغى بشكل اوسع لانه 
بحت وياريت لو يكون مع 
الصور


----------



## sogair (9 يناير 2010)

*thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*



فارس عاشق قال:


> تنقسم أنواع أجهزة التبريد المركزى الى عدة انواع منها :
> 
> 1- تكييف pakedge وهو عبارة عن تكييف مجمع على قطع واحدة تكون قوة الضاغط حوالى 8 حصان كحد ادنى
> 
> ...


:4::4::4::4:عايز اكتر


----------



## هدير هانى (10 فبراير 2010)

شكراا للافادة بس محتاجين معلومات اكتر ارجوكم


----------



## مستريورك (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مجآهد (12 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله على من قام في هذه المنتده طبيب و المفيد اريد شرح مفصل على مبداء شبك خطوط الشلر من بداية الى تشغيل مخطاطات ان وجد او مصور وبارك الل ه على من قام على هذه العمل


----------



## سامر ابو عذيه (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين وبصراحة لو في امكانيات عندي كان ودتكم ببعض الصور بس للاسف


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
تصحيح : الباكيج تبدأ بـ 2.5 طن
و ارجوكم الرجوع لموضوعات الزميل المشرف المهندس الكويتي ففيه معلومات قيمة 
اتمني ان اتمكن من كتابة موضوع في انواع وحدات التكييف
ويجب ان يفصل الزملاء بين اتظمة التكييف و وحدات التشللرز


----------



## khalab (5 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم و الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالوهاب كساب (5 مارس 2010)

وفقكم الله إخواني الأفاضل ونفعنا بعلمكم ونفعكم به في الدنيا والأخرة لأن العلم في رأى كشعلة إذارفعتها تنير لك ولغيرك الطريق وإذا حجبتها حرقت بنارها أسأل الله العظيم ان بنير لنا الطريق بالعلم خير رفيق


----------



## مصطفى أحمد محمد ب (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## Eng David (22 مارس 2010)

شكرآ


----------



## athraa (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا كثير على المعلومات الحلوة الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## البوراصي (22 أغسطس 2012)

فارس عاشق قال:


> تنقسم أنواع أجهزة التبريد المركزى الى عدة انواع منها :
> 
> 2- التكييف الشيلر Chiller وهو يعتبر من أنجح انظمة التبريد المركزى واحسنهم لأنه لايحتوى على دائرة فريون مما يؤدى الى الحفاظ على البيئة وقلة تكلفة الشحن فمثلا عند حدوث اى تسريب فى اجهزة التكييف العادية نقوم بشحن الدائرة اما الشيلر فهو يحتوى بدلا من دائرة الفريون دائرة مياه مما يولد درجة حرارة نظيفة بدلا من اختلاط الفريون بالزيوت مما يؤدى الى سوء درجة حرارة المكان وكثرة اعطاله
> 
> ...


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 أغسطس 2012)

فارس عاشق قال:


> تنقسم أنواع أجهزة التبريد المركزى الى عدة انواع منها :
> 
> 1- تكييف Pakedge وهو عبارة عن تكييف مجمع على قطع واحدة تكون قوة الضاغط حوالى 8 حصان كحد ادنى
> 
> ...


ونضيف VRF Variable Refrigerant Flow


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 أغسطس 2012)

البوراصي قال:


> فارس عاشق قال:
> 
> 
> > تنقسم أنواع أجهزة التبريد المركزى الى عدة انواع منها :
> ...


----------



## abdelsalamn (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

